# CSCA Tournament Schedule for 2018



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Not sure how I missed P&S but I did, here it is!!


Carolina Surf Casters Association 2018 Tournament Schedule.
Dates as follows. As of now, ALL 2018 tournaments will be held at the Windsor VA field.

Come Cast With Us!!!

March 3-4 
April 7-8 
Sept 22-23 
Oct 13-14 - US Primo Championship

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what are details for a walk on day caster?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FB,

No problem. Rates as follows.

To join the CSCA - 20.00 then 10.00 per day to cast for the rest of our tournaments in 2018. Eligible for all prizes, classes and Trophy's.

Day caster - 20.00 per day to cast. Casts will be recorded but day casters are not eligible for prizes, classes or Trophy's.

Come cast with us.

Tommy


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

Tommy said:


> Not sure how I missed P&S but I did, here it is!!
> 
> 
> Carolina Surf Casters Association 2018 Tournament Schedule.
> ...


Hope you got a special class for the wannabe's Tommy! LOL
I'll be there to give it a go in March!

Terry


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Outstanding Terry!!


----------

